
Crowd oil not crude oil - zeristor
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-09685-x
======
zeristor
Abtract:

Climate change represents an existential, global threat to humanity, yet its
delocalized nature complicates climate action. Here, the authors propose
retrofitting air conditioning units as integrated, scalable, and renewable-
powered devices capable of decentralized CO2 conversion and energy
democratization.

------
zeristor
Found via MIT Technology Review article:

[https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613460/a-futuristic-
plan-...](https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613460/a-futuristic-plan-would-
turn-air-conditioners-into-climate-change-fighting-machines/)

